# Verkaufe 9x KL2404 , 10x EL2004 , 1x EL9010 , 1x EK1010



## Pinmaster (22 Januar 2009)

Biete hier Beckhoff Klemmen 9 KL2404 10 EL2004, 1 EK1010 und die EL9010 zum Verkauf entweder einzeln oder als Komplettpaket. Bei Einzelpreis bitte nachfragen.
Gesamtpreis 370 Euro
Die Busklemmen befinden sich noch in OVP wurden nie benutzt der Koppler leider ohne OVP aber ebenfalls nie benutzt.
MFG


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Bist du sicher dass du eine *EK1010* hast?? Meinst du nicht die EK1100?


----------



## Pinmaster (22 Januar 2009)

Entschuldigung habe mich verschrieben


----------



## Cerberus (22 Januar 2009)

Macht nix! Hätte Interesse am EK1100, am EL9010 und an 4x EL2004.


----------



## Pinmaster (22 Januar 2009)

Was hälst du dann von 150 Euro?


----------



## vierlagig (22 Januar 2009)

Pinmaster schrieb:


> Was hälst du dann von 150 Euro?


 
nehm ich, schick dir meine kontonummer per PN


----------



## Pinmaster (22 Januar 2009)

Jetzt bleiben noch 9x die KL 2404 und 6x EL2004 für 250 Euro insgesamt
Ich lege kostenlos noch eine Gebrauchte 2408 dazu.


----------



## Pinmaster (23 Januar 2009)

sagen wir 200 Euro für den Rest.


----------



## Pinmaster (23 Januar 2009)

dann eben zu Ebay da verkauft sich alles


----------



## Pinmaster (25 Januar 2009)

*Aktualisierung*

Bevor ich zu ebay gehe möchte jemand die restlichen Klemmen für 170 Euro?


----------

